

Ask HN: Anyone on Hacker News from Pakistan? - ammarkalim

I have been using hacker news for a while now. I have seen a lot of Indians, but i havent seen any Paksitani on HN?
======
SRazzaq
Pakistani, living in Miami.

~~~
ammarkalim
this means in Pakistan no one hangs out on HN except me=D

